# Oil Pressure Warning Solved?



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

Great site here! I saw on this forum a few months back that a bad sending unit could make the oil pressure deal come on. Well, I changed the sending unit(original was aluminum, replacement was brass and much bigger and heavier). Now my 06 does not throw the low oil warning. I think I'll still run it around up to temp and remove the sender and screw in my gauge and see. 

Too many stories on here of oil pressure lock ups.

Also, why does my 06 sometimes reject 2nd gear until I put it into 3rd, then back to 2nd? That sucks.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Larry57Savoy (Aug 1, 2010)

Oops, I meant oil pressure switch.


----------



## MountainMichael (May 9, 2011)

Larry57Savoy said:


> Oops, I meant oil pressure switch.


Hey, Larry.

Resurrecting a really old thread here; thought the q's might be worth answering for the knowledge base. I suspect the CAGS or "skip shift" is trying to force a 1st to 4th shift at lower speeds/lighter loads. It can be disabled a couple of different ways. 

I'm not well versed on the oil pressure thing at all. Can't help ya' there.

MMike


----------

